# How to use WP themes on Blogger?



## MetaDream

I would like to know how to use WP themes on Blogger as opposed to their themes. I know it can be done but I dont know how, any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## dm01

You may wish to try to find a similar theme, but you can not directly import a theme from one into the other.

You may want to try to re-create the theme for use with Blogger, but this would require knowledge of (X)HTML and CSS. You can find out more about these at www.w3schools.com.


----------

